# WNBA Finals Connecticut vs. Seattle



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Predictions anyone?

Seattle in 3.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am too busy throwing up to predict.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> I am too busy throwing up to predict.




Exactly! I think Seattle in 3 but I hope Sun win.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Storm in 2. Err! I think the Storm are going to be *****ier about the championship than L.A. was.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Seattle's attitude starts with their coach. One can only hope that McConnell-Serio gets the serious nod for the Head Coaching assignment for the 2008 Olympic Team. Seattle's arrogance should be their undoing, but the one fact that cannot be denied:
LAUREN JACKSON IS THE MVP OF THE ENTIRE WORLD!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nancy Lieberman: Storm vs. Sun


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

I would like to see Seattle get it in two but I think it'll be three games. It'll be hard for the Storm to beat the Sun on the road. I just don't see the Sun besting the Storm at each position or team chemistry and add in the coaching staff and I don't think the Sun will pull this one out.

Why do you think Seattle has a 'tude?  
As much as I've seen they've been very good sports on the court and in the papers... 'specially with the Monarchs' series.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Go Storm. 

I was pleased to learn that Storm unit fav. song has been "Lean Back" - and to make things good, Sue Bird leads the vocal.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm rooting for Seattle as well.

Storm in three. Seems to be the popular choice.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Sun Lead Series 1-0


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So did anybody else get the sense at the end of the game that the Storm get all upset when their opposition acutally beats them on a possession? It's like they can't believe they can be stopped on the offensive end of the floor. 

That is the 'tude I am talking about. It is as if they are incredulous that any one can beat them. You can see it in Bird's eyes for sure..."How did Whalen blow by me, the great Sue Bird, again????" Get over yourself, honey, the future just appeared in front of your face.

I am not saying that the Storm can't pull this off, I am just tired of their smack about being the "better team" all the time. They have listened to the Spin Meister so long they don't have a realistic perspective of their game sometimes, it seems to me. You can say they were having an off night...but I think the Connecticut Sun had a lot to do with the reason they played so poorly.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

I kinda see what you mean about the attitude at the end. I saw that more of a "nothing we're doing is right" type thing. Bird was being very prissy from the start. Since she got the 2 quick fouls she didn't have her head in the game at all and at the end when Whalen stole the ball from Bird, instead of going after her to get it back Sue stayed in the backcout pouting. The Sun played very well and deserved the win. Can't win ballgames if you don't hustle after every possesion.

I don't think it's smack calling yourself the better team. With two teams in the finals - one team will be better than the other. It's their opinion that the Storm is that team. If the Sun want to prove otherwise they need to win 1 game out of 2 at Key arena.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Gym Rat:

Thanks for noting the attitude of superiority that sometimes rears its head within the Storm. Now Lauren has promised to "go off" in game two...and who would not be preparing for that eventuality? Do they think the Sun have not been paying attention the last two years of their existance? LJ can go off at any time...but her thirty points without any help from the rest of the team will not win you a game. If the Sun decide to let her have her way, inside - outside - all around the town, you can believe that no other member of the Storm will be able to breathe should she want to dish it off. 

If I were the Sun, I would do whatever it takes to get Lauren in foul trouble. That also frustrates the pooh out of her and then with the combo defenses, she will not be able to get into a rhythm. That is really the key to the win the other night...the Sun never allowed the Storm to get into offensive rhythm.

Regarding your statement about the "better" team will win...I submit a less arrogant way to say the same thing is that the "better playing team" will win. They are both the best teams from their respective conferences. To declare one better than the other spins the truth of the matter that they each "played better" than the other teams they encountered in the playoffs.

Yes, I am splitting hairs here...but the arrogance of the Storm just rubs me the wrong way sometimes. I have seen the swagger of the Comets and LA's whatever the heck they exude...I would just like to see some class in our champions this year. Notice that when the Sun won the other night, there was no real big celebration...just a quick huddle. They know they are only at the beginning of this journey and that they won the game against a most worthy opponent.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Isn't Connecticut an expansion team?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Betty Lennox scored a season-high 27 points and the Seattle Storm held off the Connecticut Sun 67-65 Sunday night to force a decisive third game in the WNBA Finals. Game 3 is Tuesday night in Seattle.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Ugh I cant stand this Storm ball club!

Particularly LJ!


Go Sun!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracie:

How can you not love Lauren Jackson???? She is it...and what the women's game will be using as the standard for many years, if not generations, to come. She is what Sheryl has been...the player you want to measure your game up against and continue to improve to that level.

You might not agree with her choice of extracurricular activities, but you have got to at least acknowledge that the woman is the real deal on a basketball court.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

"Better playing team" would be a better way to phrase it. The Sun and Storm are like the same team who happen to be on seperate coasts. I bet if they played a 7 game series it would still go to 7 games. Lennox steps up for seattle to get the win and Sales nearly killed the storm with 32 points.

The Sun has swarmed all over LJ preventing her from "breaking out" and LJ hasn't adjusted. Vodickova has shut down Taj Mck-F. Whalen blows by bird to score. Bird blows by Whalen to score. Douglas gets away with calling a time out while she falls out of bounds. Sheri sam gets away with a bone head move of not guarding Sales on the last second play (either it was Sam's fault or coach Donovan's - I wasn't in the huddle so I don't know). Sales hits the side of the backboard when she could have won the game. 

I would like Seattle to take game 3 but only if they go out to win. Last night it felt like they just survived the game.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Pan:

Hey, keep up. (j/k) The Connecticut Sun were once the Orlando franchise. Most interestingly, they are the only team that is not backed by an NBA team owner. That is really good for the WNBA, I think. If they can find more ownership situations that are not tied to the NBA, that will make the eventual divorce (a healthy one, I think in the long term) less traumatic.

No one gave this Sun team a lick of a chance to be where they are today...one game and out away from being named the WNBA Champions for 2004.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

She's kind of cocky if u ask me. But as a player I think she is in the top 2 in the league.


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TRACIELOVESCOMETS</b>!
> She's kind of cocky if u ask me. But as a player I think she is in the top 2 in the league.


Who is the other? Please don't say Leslie. *gag*


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coach Gym Rat</b>!
> Who is the other? Please don't say Leslie. *gag*


Leslie and Jackson are definitely the top two in the league currently. Comparable to Garnett and Duncan in the NBA. Number one just depends on who you ask. For me, its Lauren Jackson. Scary thing is that she's only 23.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Seattle Wins Championship


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Betty Lennox wins Finals MVP.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

COngradulations to the Storm. What a Year for Sue, LJ, and Coach Donavan!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

YUP IM GOING WITH LESLIE!

::CRIES:: CONGRADULATIONS TO THE STORM::SNIFFS::


GO SUN!!


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

Leslie is good but the leader of her team, by far, is Mwadi Mabika. When she's off they lose - when she's on they blow other teams out.

I'm happy for the Storm - they played like a team and won as a team. Had Sales made that 3 pointer in Game 2 she would have won them the game single handed but it took the entire Storm team to win game 3.


----------

